# using an old opus light with a new camera



## JenniferReichow (Nov 24, 2016)

I have an old opus mono light, want to use it with a new Canon Rebel t6i which only has the USB ports where the mono light has a sync cord that uses a jack to PC for the older model cameras.  Is there a way to still use the flash on the opus?  I'd have to buy some kind of trigger I expect, is there a trigger that will fit on the light itself rather than on the hot shoe as I'd still like to use my speedlight.  Or is there a sync cable I am not finding online?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 24, 2016)

You're in luck...  first, the light [almost certainly] has a built-in optical slave, so you can use the pop-up flash on your camera to trigger the moonlight (and provide a little fill at the same time if desired.  Second, you can get a pass-through PC adaptor like this one which will provide PC capability via the hot-shoe as well as allowing you to use your speedlight, and third (and best) you can get a pass-through style trigger like these cheap & cheerful Yongnuo models which work decently.


----------



## JenniferReichow (Nov 24, 2016)

tirediron said:


> You're in luck...  first, the light [almost certainly] has a built-in optical slave, so you can use the pop-up flash on your camera to trigger the moonlight (and provide a little fill at the same time if desired.  Second, you can get a pass-through PC adaptor like this one which will provide PC capability via the hot-shoe as well as allowing you to use your speedlight, and third (and best) you can get a pass-through style trigger like these cheap & cheerful Yongnuo models which work decently.



This is awesome info!!  thanks so very very much!


----------

